# Wilkes county 2015 - 16



## JWT (Sep 3, 2015)

Anybody getting any pics of good bucks?


----------



## JWT (Sep 3, 2015)




----------



## JWT (Sep 3, 2015)




----------



## JWT (Sep 3, 2015)




----------



## bowhunterdavid (Sep 4, 2015)

Those are some great wilkes county bucks, we haven't been getting any good bucks yet, but I know there is a few around.


----------



## deermaster13 (Sep 4, 2015)

I guess I need go check cameras.ha. Those are nice ones.


----------



## cliff from jax (Sep 7, 2015)

Got a few decent bucks on camera lot of acorns on the ground in tignall area what part of Wilkes the pics from if you don't mind me asking


----------



## grndhunt10 (Sep 13, 2015)

*Wilkes Opener*

Hunted this weekend with a few does seen. Water oak and red oak acorns  falling. Sunday morning sure felt nice!


----------



## Scott Yancey (Sep 14, 2015)

I caught these on cam a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Scott Yancey (Sep 14, 2015)

Here's another one.


----------



## deermaster13 (Sep 28, 2015)

Checked a couple places this weekend and we are covered up with white oaks. Seems like every hardwood bottom were loaded.


----------



## Buck Roar (Oct 1, 2015)

Scott Yancey said:


> Here's another one.



Nice. That place looks identical to a plot my club had last year.


----------



## deermaster13 (Oct 15, 2015)

They seem to be on their feet a little. Seen four different bucks that been run over this week on travels to and from work.


----------



## JWT (Oct 21, 2015)

Sunday morning in Wilkes , they were on fire , seen 30+ deer in 3 sits ,over 15 bucks , this one was chasing a doe


----------



## cr00241 (Oct 25, 2015)

JWT said:


> Sunday morning in Wilkes , they were on fire , seen 30+ deer in 3 sits ,over 15 bucks , this one was chasing a doe



Nice buck, congrats! 

What area in Wilkes are you? All I have seen are small bucks still together, does by them selves or with fawns. Haven't seen anything showing the rut is about to start. I'm in the tignall area.


----------



## deermaster13 (Oct 26, 2015)

Nice one!! Congrats


----------



## Buck Roar (Oct 26, 2015)

Congrats. Me and my dad are heading down Sunday hoping to catch some prime rut action.


----------



## JWT (Oct 28, 2015)

cr00241 said:


> Nice buck, congrats!
> 
> What area in Wilkes are you? All I have seen are small bucks still together, does by them selves or with fawns. Haven't seen anything showing the rut is about to start. I'm in the tignall area.



I'm over near Quaker springs on kettle creek


----------



## DJN (Oct 29, 2015)

*Quaker Springs*

You got my attention.... I hunted on a farm on Quaker Springs Road along Kettle Creek from 1987-2010. How long have you been hunting down in that area? You must be on the land that was clear-cut a few years ago? We always did the best from October 25th- Nov. 10th in the nearly 25 years hunting there. Around Halloween give or take a few days was always real good!


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Oct 29, 2015)

I seeing the most fawns this year, every doe has a fawn with them, which is good . I guess the coyotes are not killing to many, Thank the LORD.


----------



## cr00241 (Oct 29, 2015)

Just came back up to my place this evening and there are scraps and rubs showing up now. They weren't here last weekend. It should be getting good now.


----------



## JWT (Nov 1, 2015)

DJN said:


> You got my attention.... I hunted on a farm on Quaker Springs Road along Kettle Creek from 1987-2010. How long have you been hunting down in that area? You must be on the land that was clear-cut a few years ago? We always did the best from October 25th- Nov. 10th in the nearly 25 years hunting there. Around Halloween give or take a few days was always real good!



Been there 30 yrs on the Edwards farm, it time right now to be in the woods , killed sat


----------



## DJN (Nov 1, 2015)

*PM sent*

I'll send you my number... We could share a lot if good stories and pics from over the years.


----------

